#ubuntu-ke 2013-09-07
<mojo706> I should be made admin so I can change the topic on IRC
<mojo706> I'm always here
#ubuntu-ke 2015-09-01
<Kamalasa> hello
<Kamalasa> ubuntulog2:
<Kamalasa> Tribaal:
<Tribaal> Kamalasa: ?
<Kamalasa> hello
<Kamalasa> are you from kenia
#ubuntu-ke 2015-09-03
<Tribaal> You need to stay in the chatroom longer, my friend :)
